# New Jersey



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

anyone want to hang out? I need people to talk to. I have no one at all, not even on IM. My friend is busy in pursuit of some girl in north NJ, other than that I have no one to hang out with. I can't even sit on my back deck. Now I don't feel comfortable on my front porch. Maybe I'll just go to the beach.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm always up for meeting new people. If you're bored let me know.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

If I haven't already scared you off, I'd like to hang out. :stu


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey Chuck,

I just got a new cell phone and if I can find your number (I know it is written down here somewhere...) i'll give you a call or vice versa. Unfortunately I don't see myself being able to make the 25-45min drive up to your area at the moment. ****ing agoraphobia. Maybe I can if I load up on clonazepam, heh.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I forget where in NJ you are, Tungsten.



> If I haven't already scared you off, I'd like to hang out


Nah. Hehe, remember, I'm the one that scares/creeps people out.

Ean, I could always bike down. J/k, but if I had a road bike I might consider it. From Bay Head it's not _that _far. Er, yeah it is. You are not obligated to drive anywhere. I give you credit for even driving. I've never even been in the driver's seat.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

BeNice said:


> I forget where in NJ you are, Tungsten.


A little bit north of New Brunswick. Probably kind of far from you, but I do get around, so if I'm ever in the area I wouldn't mind hanging out.


----------



## sad118 (Dec 26, 2005)

i'm always down to chill


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Tungsten said:


> BeNice said:
> 
> 
> > I forget where in NJ you are, Tungsten.
> ...


i drive 50 miles north on the GSP, then another 7-8 miles on 287, JUST TO GET to work, then after work i have to do it again. you can drive from new brunswick to bayhead.

im ressurecting this NJ thread so i can be in it. And this is so typical of here that there would only be one girl to every 6 guys...like highschool all over again


----------



## likewater (Aug 3, 2006)

new jersey stand up .. holla


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

what county you in


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

instil said:


> i drive 50 miles north on the GSP, then another 7-8 miles on 287, JUST TO GET to work, then after work i have to do it again.


Man, you need a new job. Or a new apartment. That's just insanity.



instil said:


> And this is so typical of here that there would only be one girl to every 6 guys...like highschool all over again


What kind of high school has 1 girl to every 6 guys? Did you go to a military academy or something?


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

Who is near Oakland, NJ (Bergen County)? You can be my SAS friend in person oke.


----------



## likewater (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm near trenton


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Tungsten said:


> Man, you need a new job. Or a new apartment. That's just insanity.


Moving Sunday as a matter of fact.



Tungsten said:


> What kind of high school has 1 girl to every 6 guys? Did you go to a military academy or something?


that was an exaggeration, it seems like there are always at least twice as many guys than girls no matter where you go.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

More guys than girls is a fact of life. I've gotten too used to it. 

Likewater, not too long ago I would go out there on weekends to this guy's place in Ewing. Now we don't hang out with him much for some reason.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

im in middlesex county


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

BeNice said:


> More guys than girls is a fact of life. I've gotten too used to it.


The US is 51% female!

For the record, I'm in Somerset, 5 minutes from New Brunswick.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Yep. But I meant as far as people hanging out. There always tends to be more guys than girls. You know what they call it.. a sausage party.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

no, a sausage fest lol


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Blue Oval said:


> no, a sausage fest lol


hmm, im more familiar with 'party' than 'fest'....although both phrases make me ill.

also, for the record, i have moved out of ocean county, and up to Neptune...uh huh, like the planet. still working in far away effin piscataway though, but at least the ride is shorter now.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

i live at rutgers in new brunswick during the week


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Blue Oval said:


> i live at rutgers in new brunswick during the week


interesting. My work is about two football fields length away from the RAC (for the girls...Rutgers plays basketball there. your so welcome)


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

is the RAC on the livingston campus? (lots of trees and parking lots) im on the Busch campus a mile or so away


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Blue Oval said:


> is the RAC on the livingston campus? (lots of trees and parking lots) im on the Busch campus a mile or so away


yea, its on livingston.

upon further review, maybe im a LIL bit farther away than 200 yards, but its till close.

http://maps.rutgers.edu/directions/nb.aspx

RAC is in L3 on that map, Instils workplace is in O-2, right next door to that psychology building, on Gordon Rd.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

i hated having classes on livingston, the busses were few and far between and always packed, now all my classes are on busch and theyre all within a half mile so i can walk to them all if i want


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Blue Oval said:


> i hated having classes on livingston, the busses were few and far between and always packed, now all my classes are on busch and theyre all within a half mile so i can walk to them all if i want


yea, i go past the bus stop across from those apartments (down by river rd.).....theres always 5-8 people at that stop. Hooray for having my own car, eff a bus.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm in Neptune everyday. I live in Bradley. Are you in Neptune City or just Neptune Township? Just hit up the Krenkels for four 24 oz Bud cans the other day.. on my bike. But it feels okay because it's Neptune City. I always liked the area. I grew up in Brielle but sometimes wished I lived up here.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

instil said:


> (for the girls...Rutgers plays basketball there. your so welcome)


Haha, gee thanks. I know what the RAC is! When I was a freshman in high school, my senior class had their graduation ceremony there. I had to play in the band and it was hot as heck inside.

Thanks for the map, instil. I'm going to stalk you now. :clap Though I _hate_ Livingston, so don't hold your breath. I'm on Douglass 90% of the time.

I hope you weren't drinking and driving, Chuck. :b


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

hey i went to douglass to see a couple plays for my theater appreciation class, easiest class ever, but had like 400 people in the lecture hall :-\


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

BeNice said:


> I'm in Neptune everyday. I live in Bradley. Are you in Neptune City or just Neptune Township? Just hit up the Krenkels for four 24 oz Bud cans the other day.. on my bike. But it feels okay because it's Neptune City. I always liked the area. I grew up in Brielle but sometimes wished I lived up here.


well, my mailing address is tinton falls, but really, thats more north of where i live. i live in a condo complex near where 33 and 66 overlap, take 100, 100a, or 100b, off the GSP and you can be at my house in 3 minutes. Your out by the water


----------



## likewater (Aug 3, 2006)

figures that NJ would create a lot of people with SA .. I just wanted to throw that out there


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

a lot of us here are extra critical of others, very self involved, not to mention theres a damn trillion of us jammed into four or five small counties. drive on any highway between 430-630pm and youll see theres waaaaaaaay too many people here.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

likewater said:


> figures that NJ would create a lot of people with SA .. I just wanted to throw that out there


ive thought about moving after i graduate, but then id REALLY be alone


----------



## likewater (Aug 3, 2006)

on the plus side if you can survive with SA here anywhere else should be a breeze


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

i told my mom before i moved last month "im gonna get my own place", she said 'no, you need a roommate to drag you around and have people over, you have reclusive tendencies'

and he DOEEEEEESSSSSSSS have an unusual number of female friends, so that cant hurt. never doubt mom. 

devils advocate: youd think we'd be more IMMUNE (numb) to SA, always being around lots of people, no matter where you go, big classes in school, traffic jams, packed malls and restraunts,etc. we should be used to it, and unconcerned with others.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Driving through New Brunswick during rush hour frees me of all social anxiety.  I never scream more than between 4:30 and 7PM!


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

archaic said:


> Driving through New Brunswick during rush hour frees me of all social anxiety.  I never scream more than between 4:30 and 7PM!


i know what you mean, driving home friday afternoon when im about to get onto 287 and its backed up onto the on ramp i let out a big F bomb


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

archaic said:


> Driving through New Brunswick during rush hour frees me of all social anxiety.  I never scream more than between 4:30 and 7PM!


 LAST night, wednesday that just past, it took me from 4:30pm to 6:45pm to get on, cross, pay toll, and get off the damn bridge up there on the parkway around staten island area.

Where Razzmatazz used to be.........anyone?anyone remeber that place...and the movie theatre was next door? maybe im just old, i dunno

back to the point, i either become completely uncaring of people looking at me in traffic, or completely paranoid. i get the paranoia about 10-20% of the time.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I loath driving in NJ.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

archaic said:


> I hope you weren't drinking and driving, Chuck. :b


Nah, I wasn't drunk while going to get my beer. I did scream at my mom that night, though. All's well now.

What is everyone doing tonight? I can either stay alone the whole weekend or go to Ewing tonight for this party and then sleep there and go to PA the next day. I don't really like the crowd out there, but otherwise I am trapped in my room. I don't like having to sleep at anyone's place since I prefer to wake up in my own bed and not have to wait for everyone else to wake up. It's the ultimate anxiety thing for me out there, but I am so desperate to not be bored that I go and then come home feeling like **** because of feeling so alone around a large group of people for two days..


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

likewater said:


> figures that NJ would create a lot of people with SA .. I just wanted to throw that out there


The tri-state area, IHMO, sucks terribly. I also just hate my life here, and that doesn't necessarily make the area suck. It still sucks, though. California is 75% better.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

BeNice said:


> archaic said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you weren't drinking and driving, Chuck. :b
> ...


i got home this evening, and that work trip, PLUS hotel room, made it feel like i did something, so now i stay in tonight and watch american beauty on cable, and entertain the SAS people for a bit.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

For those who like traffic try crossing the Tappan Zee Bridge everyday . One time when it was raining really hard and lots of roads were flooded it took me about 5 hours to get home. A lot of it was spent lost in places I've never been in trying to find open roads just to get the evil bridge! :hide


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

BeNice said:


> I'm in Neptune everyday. I live in Bradley. Are you in Neptune City or just Neptune Township? Just hit up the Krenkels for four 24 oz Bud cans the other day.. on my bike. But it feels okay because it's Neptune City. I always liked the area. I grew up in Brielle but sometimes wished I lived up here.


i went to burger king is asbury park.........phewwwwwww, either i was paranoid, or it seemed to be 200% more destitute and grim than the last time i was there. Maybe because it was like 10:30 (which is even late really) and i was always out there working during the day.

I had to turn down some side streets because all the damn roads are torn up (thanks NJDOT! trying to get me killed?) as soon as i turned, i said 'oh this was a mistake' Effin kids ridinn bikes in the middle of the street at 11 oclock, one flashing streetlight on the whiole street... I had to ignore standard traffic laws and roll through a few stop signs and swing a u-turn at the next intersection and get back to safety. and i only call the main road 'safety' because there were about 9 cop cars, and 6 crown victorias parked in a 6 block radius around there.

wtf?! i need to keep my asbury park visits limited strictly to Ocean ave from now on.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

There's a Burger King in Asbury? ..you mean Neptune/Ocean Grove, right? That road work sucks. I think it's the most disturbing road construction I've ever seen. And kids in the middle of the street bikes.. I saw that right at the turn by all of those torn up streets. It's got to be the worst place in the world to cross your bike, and this kid had someone else riding on the front, riding in front of a truck that was turning. It was just an insane sight.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

BeNice said:


> I think it's the most disturbing road construction I've ever seen.


i second, and third that thought. the torn up part is a *full block long*, and wider than a car. Not to mention its in front of a busy shopping center



BeNice said:


> And kids in the middle of the street bikes.. I saw that right at the turn by all of those torn up streets. It's got to be the worst place in the world to cross your bike.....


its the worst place for everything, except if you want to get robbed, or be afraid, then its a good spot for you. i went about 1 light down, past BK, towards the train station, made a right, and it only took 3 blocks before i realized I best not continue for another 3, then I whipped the car around and bounced.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

archaic said:


> Thanks for the map, instil. I'm going to stalk you now. :clap Though I _hate_ Livingston, so don't hold your breath. I'm on Douglass 90% of the time.


*regains motivation to hold my breathe, after checking out your pic*


----------



## planetdystopia (Sep 20, 2006)

I've noticed alot of the postings are from North Jersey. I don't suppose there's anyone from South Jersey, near Philadelphia? Sayyyy, maybe, any young women? haha


----------

